

The Only Thing That Can Stop This Asteroid is Your Liberal Arts Degree - pearkes
http://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/the-only-thing-that-can-stop-this-asteroid-is-your-liberal-arts-degree

======
cafard
Odd this should turn up the day that Andrew Delbanco is on the Diane Rehm
show.

~~~
pearkes
Huh, don't recognize either names. Coincidence!

